
Chan Zuckerberg Initiative announcement [video] - a13n
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/vb.4/10103120865133051/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12551863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12551863).

------
dewitt
"You must log in first."

Sigh.

Edit: The reason I mention this is the disappointing incongruity of announcing
a project for the global, public good hidden behind a self-serving walled-
garden approach to media.

Facebook Zero is a more meaningful example of this, of course.

I realize this post alone isn't a big deal, but it's part of a fabric of
disconnect. One where you get the feeling that the goal of some is to ensure
that FB effectively _is_ "the world." And it's a damn shame, because from
everything I hear about the people is that isn't actually the goal. But
perception matters.

~~~
squeaky-clean
You'll only see this message from mobile. It works fine for me accessing on
desktop without being logged in.

~~~
cptskippy
That's even worse.

